
Japanese Animated Film Classics - sohkamyung
http://animation.filmarchives.jp/index.html
======
sohkamyung
Article about it at Smithsonian Magazine [1]

[1] [ [http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/new-website-
documen...](http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/new-website-
documents-100-years-japanese-animation-180962662/?no-ist) ]

------
brudgers
I clicked around until I found something that looked like it might play a
video and saw this:
[http://animation.filmarchives.jp/works/play/44396](http://animation.filmarchives.jp/works/play/44396)

The animator's pure joy of creation is there in the opening scene. It's
different from the way digital animation produces something cool.

